# Christmas day at mina a'salam!!!!!!!!!



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok i have 13 people that expressed an interest in going out xmas day and the consensus is dinner at Mina A'Salam, Jumeira Madinat. Its a beautiful hotel complex and it will be a festive dinner buffet for i think 325dhs per head. It goes on till midnight so loads of time to meet up relax and eat and drink.

These are the names i have and i need an RSVP email to: [email protected] asap to book.

nAMES I HAVE ARE:

Flyingdodo
becks +1
Shinglepeak
Sam75
Sara81
Simonz
Maz25 +2
Shin-juku
Ausiebel
Me!

Please confirm RSVP asap

Cheers

All

Email me for more info if you need it

ALL CHANGE!!!!!

I called Mina a'salam and it wasn't a festive dinner after all so i have booked for the above 13, dinner at 7.30 at Latitude, Jumeira Beach Hotel on Christmas Day, its only slightly more at aed375 a head and they accept children so dont worry Maz! They will have carol singers, a proper festive buffet with Turkey etc and got us a good table (im a sirius member). I have already had RSVP's from some of you but those that have not yet, can you please do so at the earliest as i have quite a few people wanting to go.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you not already booked? The Madinat selss out quickly. I am told that Al Qasr is charging Dhs 800 a head on Xmas day so I very much doubt Mina a Salam would be any less, especially bearing in mind their standard Friday brunch is now priced at Dhs 495.

-


----------

